# pro-audio amps VS normal 5 channel



## pietsch288 (Sep 10, 2006)

I was wandering if anybody out there is using pro-audio amps to run there mains-center-rears ect (and what you thought of them if you are). I was thinking crown or qvc or perhaps behringer. Is there any down side to pro amps........ sound quality?? Buzzing or hums coming from speakers ect??. I just bought a sunfire cinema grand from ebay but I't has to go back because it had issues, so I have to start over anyway. rich


----------



## tesseract (Aug 9, 2010)

Sound quality wise, no issues. But fan noise can be irritating, a lot of people switch the fans out for something less noisy.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Pro amps sometimes require a higher input signal voltage meaning that you wont get the full output level that amp is capable of when the receiver is at its max. Look for one that has unbalanced inputs. or you may need to get an external "direct box" transformer that will boost the input signal.
On a side note stay away from behringer or any of the cheaper amps for full range use as they tend to be noisy meaning hiss and other issues in the signal.

Emotiva, is a great company to look at for amps.


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

I use Crown amps for my mains and surrounds and a Behringer for my sub and they work great for me. Click on the "my system" link in my username to see which ones I use. I did have to use pro match boxes like Tony spoke of in order for the amps to put out full power. I really love the headroom that I get and I don't have to push the amps hard at all.


----------



## Chester (Feb 19, 2007)

http://www.hometheatershack.com/for...on/60872-diy-hushbox-plm10000q-amplifier.html

solution to fan noise


----------



## pietsch288 (Sep 10, 2006)

I put in new "quiet" fans with my ep2500 and I sometimes forget to turn them off because I can't even hear them running... when I'm 1-2ft away. I don't know if I'd build a quiet box I feel proper air flow is extremely important.... anyway, its not the fan noise I'm worried about....its sound quality or more importantly lack there of. I bought a sunfire cinema grand and it has 2 sets of binding posts the "voltage" and the "current" and I loved the "current" side. The bad news is the amps left rear amp section was bad. The good news is I liked it so much that I dished out some serious cash for the cinema grand signature. It has 400w @ 8ohms and I can hook up the front 3 speakers to the "current" terminals. So for now I'm just in research mode with the pro-amp idea. Are there some pro amps that are considered "warm" or very "warm". I think I'm a warm amp fella. rich


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

The noise I am talking about in my above post is audio noise not fan noise. 
Behringer and other cheep manufacturers like Pyle use fairly cheap internal parts that produce noise in the signal chain. Not an issue for subs but not good for full range.


----------



## pietsch288 (Sep 10, 2006)

fair enough, I did not know that.


----------



## AudiocRaver (Jun 6, 2012)

I use Crown for my 2-channel mains, and have been completely happy with it. It will deliver 400 W rms per side into speakers that will handle 100, so they never have to work hard. Fan noise is not bad, but loud enough I had to create a spot for it through the wall in the utility room, then a way to switch on the power remotely, then run 12-gaugue speaker cables, length 30 feet. Not a big deal. The sound quality is excellent.

I have 2 Behringer A500 Reference power amps - no fans. They rarely even get warm to the touch. I am pretty happy with them _mostly,_ but have heard significant distortion through them under certain conditions, which I am still trying to reproduce. When I figure it out, I will start a thread on it.

I bought a Nady power amp online once because it was so inexpensive. The fans were so loud, it was like running a shop vac. That is not an exaggeration.


----------



## pietsch288 (Sep 10, 2006)

> I bought a Nady power amp online once because it was so inexpensive. The fans were so loud, it was like running a shop vac. That is not an exaggeration.


LOL. I felt the exact same way before I did the fan mods on my ep2500's, both of those amps together were out of control....now I can't even tell if there on.....perfect. rich


----------

